# Dirt Soap



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

A neighbor bought a bar of handmade soap that was colored and scented just like dirt. Nice, rich garden soil actually. 
It is really neat!
Anybody have any ideas how to recreate the smell of dirt?
I imagine the appearance was pumice or coffee grounds . . .


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I don't know if this helps, but actinomycetes are the microorganisms that give soil its "earthy" aroma.


----------



## momofseven (Oct 10, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> I don't know if this helps, but actinomycetes are the microorganisms that give soil its "earthy" aroma.


LOL.... you'll need to buy this as a fragrance oil.....I'd love to find one that smells like my sons head after a day outside (the four year old, not the 9 yr old...he always smells like a wet dog!). Sweet dirt, sun and sweat.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I have fo's from Bramble Berry, Earth Musk and one called Grass Stain.

The Earth Musk, smells like dirt to me. 
The grass stains smells like you rubbed dandelions on your hands, put these two fo's together and you could have an interesting smell.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I believe MMS has Earth FO & WSP has Dirt FO.

Dirt smells like the dirt in the woods and Earth smells like garden dirt ....

One of them I've had problems with seizing, but I can't remember which one. They're both wonderful smells!


----------



## SteelRose (Jul 19, 2010)

I always though patchouli smelled like dirt lol


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I also like the earthy smell of patchouli, I'll bet if you mixed something else in with it you'd get your earthy smell. Patchouli and pine, mmmmm.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmmmm...my SIL pays big $ for dirt smelling soap, detergent and dryer sheets. He's a big time hunter. I'm gonna order some of this and mix it with homemade detergent, and he could put a drop or two on a rag to go through the dryer. Do you think that would work? I'd like to thank him for keeping my freezer full of venison, elk, turkey and fish! He'd really like that!


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I got mine from WSP last year to make soap for hunters for Christmas (made of course with some deer fat). Needless to say that soap stays out in the back room. I have tried the earth musk from Bramble Berry (I think it was the one that seized) and did not care for it after it was soaped.


----------

